# Orkun Kokcu



## Trumpusconi (5 Dicembre 2022)

Si fa un grande parlare del fatto che ci tornerebbe utile un centrocampista duttile che possa fare sia il centrale/mezzala sia il trequartista (magari per rimandere Diaz a Madrid e dirottare CDK sulla destra o in avanti).
Ecco, dall'Eredivisie io lo scorso anno e questo mi sono davvero innamorato di Kokcu, centrocampista turco quasi 22enne e già capitano del Feyenoord.
Nasce mezzala, sa fare girare palla, corre come un disperato e ha una simpatica attitudine a tirare delle sassate clamorose.
Praticamente il prototipo del box to box moderno, un Tonali un filo meno tecnico ma più fisico e piu di corsa.
Ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2025, quindi per il mercato estivo 2023 non dovrebbe costare uno sproposito e ci metterebbe in sicurezza sia riguardo la duttilità, sia in caso di eventuale addio di Bennacer (secondo me ha il talento per essere potenzialmente almeno pari all'algerino, seppur con caratteristiche diverse).
Giocarlo a fianco di Tonali davanti la difesa potrebbe permettere a Sandro di concentrarsi di piu sulla regia che è sicuramente nelle sue corde, oltre a permetterci eventualmente di passare ad un 4-3-3 con un centrocampo devastante in caso di permanenza di Bennacer (che sarebbe vertice basso con Tonali e Kokcu mezzali).
Secondo me sui 20-25 milioni lo porti a casa.

Allego solito videaccio gol e skills su youtube, per quanto possa valere.






Voi conoscete il giocatore? Vi piace? Che ne pensate?


----------



## TheKombo (5 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si fa un grande parlare del fatto che ci tornerebbe utile un centrocampista duttile che possa fare sia il centrale/mezzala sia il trequartista (magari per rimandere Diaz a Madrid e dirottare CDK sulla destra o in avanti).
> Ecco, dall'Eredivisie io lo scorso anno e questo mi sono davvero innamorato di Kokcu, centrocampista turco quasi 22enne e già capitano del Feyenoord.
> Nasce mezzala, sa fare girare palla, corre come un disperato e ha una simpatica attitudine a tirare delle sassate clamorose.
> Praticamente il prototipo del box to box moderno, un Tonali un filo meno tecnico ma più fisico e piu di corsa.
> ...


Dal video sembra un gran bel "cavallino", niente male.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si fa un grande parlare del fatto che ci tornerebbe utile un centrocampista duttile che possa fare sia il centrale/mezzala sia il trequartista (magari per rimandere Diaz a Madrid e dirottare CDK sulla destra o in avanti).
> Ecco, dall'Eredivisie io lo scorso anno e questo mi sono davvero innamorato di Kokcu, centrocampista turco quasi 22enne e già capitano del Feyenoord.
> Nasce mezzala, sa fare girare palla, corre come un disperato e ha una simpatica attitudine a tirare delle sassate clamorose.
> Praticamente il prototipo del box to box moderno, un Tonali un filo meno tecnico ma più fisico e piu di corsa.
> ...


visto così non ci vedo niente ma non lo conosco...


----------



## FreddieM83 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si fa un grande parlare del fatto che ci tornerebbe utile un centrocampista duttile che possa fare sia il centrale/mezzala sia il trequartista (magari per rimandere Diaz a Madrid e dirottare CDK sulla destra o in avanti).
> Ecco, dall'Eredivisie io lo scorso anno e questo mi sono davvero innamorato di Kokcu, centrocampista turco quasi 22enne e già capitano del Feyenoord.
> Nasce mezzala, sa fare girare palla, corre come un disperato e ha una simpatica attitudine a tirare delle sassate clamorose.
> Praticamente il prototipo del box to box moderno, un Tonali un filo meno tecnico ma più fisico e piu di corsa.
> ...


é un gran bel giocatore anche se, a mio parere, non è il profilo adatto a completare una mediana a 3 con Tonali-Benna. Il giocatore che ci manca è Sander Berge*, *mediano imponente di 1.95 che ha anche un'ottima visione e velocità di piedi e testa*. *Lui come fulcro davanti alla difesa e Tonali-Benna come mezz'ali box to box. Del resto, Ismael gioca proprio in questo modo in nazionale.
Non ho idea dell sue condizioni fisiche attuali (che è l'unico motivo che ne hanno freanto l'esplosione fino ad ora), ma gioca in B inglese e ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2024, quindi fattibilissimo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (5 Dicembre 2022)

FreddieM83 ha scritto:


> é un gran bel giocatore anche se, a mio parere, non è il profilo adatto a completare una mediana a 3 con Tonali-Benna. Il giocatore che ci manca è Sander Berge*, *mediano imponente di 1.95 che ha anche un'ottima visione e velocità di piedi e testa*. *Lui come fulcro davanti alla difesa e Tonali-Benna come mezz'ali box to box. Del resto, Ismael gioca proprio in questo modo in nazionale.
> Non ho idea dell sue condizioni fisiche attuali (che è l'unico motivo che ne hanno freanto l'esplosione fino ad ora), ma gioca in B inglese e ha il contratto in scadenza nel 2024, quindi fattibilissimo.


Conosco Berge ma al momento non è un giocatore minimamente paragonabile a Kocku (e secondo me in prospettiva neanche al nostro Vranckx, tutt'al più ad un mezzo Pobega) come talento attuale e prospettiva futura.
Va comunque per i 25 e non ha combinato praticamente una mazza nel calcio che conta, ne sento parlare da quando stava al Valerenga ma se a quell'età sei ancora invischiato in championship la vedo dura realizzare qualcosa in una squadra come il milan...


----------



## JDT (5 Dicembre 2022)

Non è il giocatore che ci serve, come hai già scritto c'è Tonali con alternativa Pobega.
Nel ruolo c'è Vrancxx, bisogna dargli responsabilità e fiducia, i mezzi li ha tutti, a meno di prenderne uno fatto e finito.

Se c'è un budget, butterei tutto per Asensio, David o Bailey, che se ho capito bene con EMERY c'entra poco.


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si fa un grande parlare del fatto che ci tornerebbe utile un centrocampista duttile che possa fare sia il centrale/mezzala sia il trequartista (magari per rimandere Diaz a Madrid e dirottare CDK sulla destra o in avanti).
> Ecco, dall'Eredivisie io lo scorso anno e questo mi sono davvero innamorato di Kokcu, centrocampista turco quasi 22enne e già capitano del Feyenoord.
> Nasce mezzala, sa fare girare palla, corre come un disperato e ha una simpatica attitudine a tirare delle sassate clamorose.
> Praticamente il prototipo del box to box moderno, un Tonali un filo meno tecnico ma più fisico e piu di corsa.
> ...


Qualcuno me ne aveva già parlato bene, giocatore che può fare trequartista mezzala ma anche regista credo.. uno tra lui aouar ci starebbe bene nel nostro modulo


----------



## uolfetto (5 Dicembre 2022)

Se non sbaglio questo qui ce lo hanno accostato già un paio di volte come voci, cercando nel forum si troveranno le vecchie discussioni.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si fa un grande parlare del fatto che ci tornerebbe utile un centrocampista duttile che possa fare sia il centrale/mezzala sia il trequartista (magari per rimandere Diaz a Madrid e dirottare CDK sulla destra o in avanti).
> Ecco, dall'Eredivisie io lo scorso anno e questo mi sono davvero innamorato di Kokcu, centrocampista turco quasi 22enne e già capitano del Feyenoord.
> Nasce mezzala, sa fare girare palla, corre come un disperato e ha una simpatica attitudine a tirare delle sassate clamorose.
> Praticamente il prototipo del box to box moderno, un Tonali un filo meno tecnico ma più fisico e piu di corsa.
> ...


Insieme a Vegeta e Trunks lo vedrei bene


----------

